# Dancing in Dubai - salsa, ceroc, jive etc



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

I'm a female dance addict moving to Dubai in the middle of August. Have only been dancing ten months but am pretty enthusiastic dancing on average five times a week! 

Have looked up all the classes/freestyles available and am a little bewildered by what's on offer, so it would be great to make contact with some fellow dancers, male or female, to get a better idea of the good places to go and have someone to talk to on the occasions I'm not on the dancefloor...

Salsa I dance LA or cuban but not on2, can also do a bit of bachata, meringue and cha cha and ceroc I can do a bit of leading as well as following.

I am NOT looking for a date!!!!  No offence.

Oh, and I've heard about the traffic issues in Dubai, but how bad are they in the evenings if I were to want to travel to a class further from where I'm living? I'll be in Qusais so a bit far out.


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey hun...

i'm moving to dubai from uk next week! so where abouts are u moving from?

well i love dancing too i have been doing salsa here in uk so was looking to continue in dubai if i can find some friends to go with...

i'm sure there are lots of classes avaialble there....

so what are u going to be doing out in dubai? would be lovely to meet when u arrive...

love isabella x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a cuban bar called Malecon in Dubai marine Club in Jumeriah, near palm strip mall (not to be confused with the marina), they do salsa nights most nights a week. For everything else I'd check out time out dubai!


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Hi Isabella,

I'll be moving from Southampton, how about you? Am going to be teaching in a secondary school. Would be great to meet up, you'll know all the ropes by the time I arrive 

Claire


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I soon will move to Dubai too, you will have to let me know how these venues are and I will come along! (might have to brush up on my steps mind you......)


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I am Salsa dancer too...... let me tell u guy's steps are like 75.6% +/- 3% harder than ladies steps.... I got to know this when me and my partner exchanged roles.....lol.

Yeah dubai has lots of good places for salsa...... PM me once u guys r here would be fun to go in a group.


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey there!
The nearest class for you to attend is Aviation Club. I think it's on Tuesdays and Saturdays at 8.30 for begginers, 9.30 for advanced. It's not a night club, more of a class. The instructors are very good. They are two brothers and they teach salsa, but also do provide private lessons. 
The same guys have classes in Shangri-La hotel Monday, Tuesday, Friday.
The other option for you is to go to Savage Gardens. Every evening at 8.30. Be on time, they don't take anyone late. They are pretty good as well.

Malecon is great for salsa. I would go there myself, but my friends prefer R&B or techno. 
I live next to Qusais, we may go together. I will take you there, so you know the place.
Further down to Jumeirah I think they give salsa in the Appartment club. 
Also there are plenty of clubs who are offering about two hours of salsa dance in a club and have someone who will teach you. 
I go to Aviation club and Shangri-La. So far I am somewhat advanced beginner 
Most of the classes cost about 50 dirhams everywhere. 
If you have more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

The traffic is easy on the way out of Qusais to Dubai in the evenings. So no warries there. It takes me 15 min to reach Aviation Club and about 30 min to reach Sheikh Zayed road.
But it's another story if you are taking a taxi. It could be problematic coming back to Qusais.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Olgita said:


> Hey there!
> The instructors are very good. They are two brothers and they teach salsa, but also do provide private lessons.
> The same guys have classes in Shangri-La hotel Monday, Tuesday, Friday.
> The other option for you is to go to Savage Gardens. Every evening at 8.30. Be on time, they don't take anyone late. They are pretty good as well.


I feel savage garden ok and those latin singers creep me up. About those 2 bros are u talking about those instructors who teach in trade center every saturday? I have yet to go to Shangri la and Aviation club.

advanced beginner....... mmmm... well I am advanced spinner.


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I feel savage garden ok and those latin singers creep me up. About those 2 bros are u talking about those instructors who teach in trade center every saturday? I have yet to go to Shangri la and Aviation club.
> 
> advanced beginner....... mmmm... well I am advanced spinner.


 If you have your opinion please post it without insulting others.

Everyone has own taste and places to go.

I didn't attend trade center on saturdays and have never been to Svage Gardens.
However I had an overview of all dance studios at the Salsa dance Festival last month.
Savage were the best.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Olgita said:


> If you have your opinion please post it without insulting others.
> 
> Everyone has own taste and places to go.
> 
> ...


Dont know whom I offended. If it was latin singers wait till compare canadian latin singers to here, I didnt like the live singing, twas what I meant. Though dancing is great in savage garden....

I like apartment if it's not too crowded and hot... more over regent hotel has HUGE salsa fans dancing every friday. Been there and loved the enthusiasm.


----------

